# Jackson and Pollock method of BF testing, help?!



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

Can anybody help me out?? I got me one o' dem accumeasure BF calipers, the not-electric kind, and all they send you is this crappy table for the supinal skinfold deal. Does anybody have the conversion/measurement tables handy, and can they help explain them?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Can anybody help me out?? I got me one o' dem accumeasure BF calipers, the not-electric kind, and all they send you is this crappy table for the supinal skinfold deal. Does anybody have the conversion/measurement tables handy, and can they help explain them?


Go to this site to see where you have to measure. You could also try this site. Go to 'lessons' and then click on the skin-fold option.

There is also this site here. To help you figure it all out - All you do is type in your measurements.

If you still can not make sense of it... ummm... Get someone else to do it!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL, thankies!


----------

